# Il pleut



## Caddie Rider (18 Juillet 2005)

commmme vache qui pisssssseeee nanananananananana et je suis bien au sec... 


ok ok je sors sous la pluie....


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juillet 2005)

qui a fait pipi sur le noubie ?


----------



## Caddie Rider (18 Juillet 2005)

la vache justement !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> qui a fait pipi sur le noubie ?



Tiens... En parlant de pipi ; ta bléno, ça va mieux?


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Juillet 2005)

Encore un fil pipi/caca qui devrait pas faire long feu...


----------



## sylko (18 Juillet 2005)

L'orage vient de débarquer sur Lausanne, il y a juste cinq minutes.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> L'orage vient de débarquer sur Lausanne, il y a a peine cinq minutes.




Oh, mon dieuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!


----------



## sylko (18 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oh, mon dieuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!


 
Ben oui Et not' pov' WebO qui doit être sur la route, en ce moment.


----------



## Caddie Rider (18 Juillet 2005)

il pleut chez les pecheurs !!!!!!  

Bon fermez moi ce topic car ca vole tres tres tres bas... (mais quel est le clown qui a ouvert ce sujet ?!!)


----------



## sylko (18 Juillet 2005)

Au moins, avec ce temps, pas de risque de se faire choper au radar.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui Et not' pov' WebO qui doit être sur la route, en ce moment.



Ooooooooh, nooooooooooon!!!!! Quelle Horrrrrreuuuuuuuuurrrrrrr!!!!!!!


----------



## sylko (18 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> il pleut chez les pecheurs !!!!!!
> 
> Bon fermez moi ce topic car ca vole tres tres tres bas... (mais quel est le clown qui a ouvert ce sujet ?!!)


 
Clair, que le plafond nuageux est très bas.


----------



## sylko (18 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ooooooooh, nooooooooooon!!!!! Quelle Horrrrrreuuuuuuuuurrrrrrr!!!!!!!


 
Ce sera répété, amplifié et déformé.


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui Et not' pov' WebO qui doit être sur la route, en ce moment.



Ah... non. Et puis je sors couvert.


----------



## sofiping (18 Juillet 2005)

piss off  :mouais:


----------



## sylko (18 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah... non. Et puis je sors couvert.


 
Tu ne bosses pas, aujourd'hui?  

Planqué va.


----------



## argothian22 (18 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Bon fermez moi ce topic car ca vole tres tres tres bas... (mais quel est le clown qui a ouvert ce sujet ?!!)




et bien "ils" sont de moins en moins rapide


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> et bien "ils" sont de moins en moins rapide



Nooooooooon!!!! Ne fermez pas ce thread. Laissez pisser. La France manque d'eau!!!


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne bosses pas, aujourd'hui?
> 
> Planqué va.



Jamais à ces heures là malheureux.


----------



## argothian22 (18 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> La France manque d'eau!!!



ça dépend qui ?


----------



## semac (18 Juillet 2005)

et bien nous en Bretagne on ne manque pas d'eau !!!! :rose: 

Mais aujourd'hui, après un début de journée nuageux, c'est un beau soleil, bon d'accord y'a quelques nuages qui viennent nous gacher un peu notre ensoleillement, mais globalement impression de beau temps !!


----------



## madlen (18 Juillet 2005)

Boffff, c'est vriament pas chouette ce temps, 
l'orage a fais une mini coupure, le mac à mon associé à coupé...
et mon fidèle G5 à tenu bon


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> piss off  :mouais:


que de violence gente dame ! bon on pisse sur le nioube ?


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juillet 2005)

J'ai jamais vu ça!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> que de violence gente dame ! bon on pisse sur le nioube ?



Oh... Toi, t'es tout excité. T'es encore allé traîner sur goldenshower.com ...


----------



## Caddie Rider (18 Juillet 2005)

allez y pisser sur le nioube que je suis, m'en fout j'irai me baigner dans le lac apres....


----------



## juju palavas (18 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> qui a fait pipi sur le noubie ?



Comme toujours, ami sm tu vois des niobiums partout, quand il pleut, ou s'il fait chaud, dans ta soupe, ton potager, ton lit, ta baignoire, tes pantoufles, c'est à cause de ceci et de cela ça me gratouille ça me chatouille ça me casse les cou  ?. Les nioubes ça n'existe pas...


----------



## argothian22 (18 Juillet 2005)

et bien Mr SM je pense que ta vie serait triste et ennuyeuse sans les nioubes


----------



## Amok (18 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Bon fermez moi ce topic car ca vole tres tres tres bas... (mais quel est le clown qui a ouvert ce sujet ?!!)





			
				argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> et bien "ils" sont de moins en moins rapide



"Ils" veulent juste voir jusqu'où peut aller un sujet dont l'interêt se situe bien au dessous de zéro.

Ceci étant dit, les floodeurs ont été prévenus a de multiples reprises qu'ils devaient faire aux endroits prévus pour ca. Le jour où ca va tomber, il ne faudra pas pleurnicher ou crier au scandale. Un peu de débordement, soit, mais en ce moment -hélas- nous retombons dans les mauvaises habitudes : on laisse faire et illico les limites sont à nouveau dépassées. Alors nous allons à nouveau employer les bonnes vieilles méthodes : Après le laxisme, le laxatif.

Qui se porte volontaire pour être le premier ?


----------



## sofiping (18 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> que de violence gente dame ! bon on pisse sur le nioube ?


oui je me suis un peu égarée , ça ne me ressemble pas trop mais bon j'assume et je m'excuse auprés de la vache 
  :rose:


----------



## sylko (18 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai jamais vu ça!


 
Tu vas te retrouver dans le port de la Pichette.


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas te retrouver dans le port de la Pichette.



C'est bon c'est passé .


----------



## sylko (18 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon c'est passé .


 
Arghhhhhhhhhhhh!  

Les carrossiers vont se fronter les mains. Les vignerons, un peu moins.  

Ils n'ont pas balancé les fusées pour la grêle?


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Arghhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> Les carrossiers vont se fronter les mains. Les vignerons, un peu moins.
> 
> Ils n'ont pas balancé les fusées pour la grêle?



Leurs fusées...  Oui...  Bon je vais filer...


----------



## sylko (18 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Leurs fusées...  Oui...  Bon je vais filer...


 
OK, à toute à l'heure. Tu m'appelles pour un pot au bar, quand tu arrives?


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> OK, à toute à l'heure. Tu m'appelles pour un pot au bar, quand tu arrives?



Ça marche. A+

Ça bouchonne sur la route du lac direction Vevey.  J'imagine pas à Glion.


----------



## Amok (18 Juillet 2005)

:mouais: Hum.


----------



## loustic (18 Juillet 2005)

Il pleut ? Chouette !

I'm singing in the rain...

Fredonnez, dansez...


----------



## sylko (18 Juillet 2005)

Nettement moins paradisiaque aujourd'hui, que lors de l'AES en juin.


----------



## loustic (18 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Nettement moins paradisiaque aujourd'hui, que lors de l'AES en juin.


Et pire que tout : un lac qui penche..
Pauvres Suisses !!!


----------



## rezba (18 Juillet 2005)

J'aimerais bien qu'il pleuve chez moi...


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais bien qu'il pleuve chez moi...


T'es au Sahel  
Oui j'y vais, j'y vais, de ce pas mouillé mais néamoins alerte qui me fait survoler les flaques d'eau d'ici aussi...


----------



## bengilli (18 Juillet 2005)

[effacé]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juillet 2005)

Je préfère me taire ; de peur qu'il se mette à pleuvoir dans ma bouche


----------



## sylko (18 Juillet 2005)

Il y a eu de très gros dégats, sur la région du Haut-Lac Léman (Vevey-Montreux, Villeneuve et Saint-Gingolph).


----------



## Caddie Rider (18 Juillet 2005)

yeap pas mal de degats sur Genève aussi, arbres, voitures...


----------



## molgow (18 Juillet 2005)

Terrible à Montreux !
Des vitres cassées partout, des stores arrachés, des toits arrachés, des arbres par terre, des routes coupées, c'était la Tempête avec un grand T ! J'ai jamais vu ça dans la région !

Pour les Suisses de la région, ne prenez pas la voiture dans Montreux, tout est bouché, la route du lac est coupées entre la Tour de Peilz et Clarens. Passez par l'autoroute si vous devez vous rendre de "l'autre" côté.


----------



## the hunter (18 Juillet 2005)

ben nous ça nous arrangerait bien un peu de pluie...
la vie est injuste


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juillet 2005)

Hé, hé..


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juillet 2005)

Life is a bitch...


----------



## molgow (18 Juillet 2005)

Oui mais là c'était pas de la pluie mais de la grêle ! Vaut mieux rien du tout que ce qu'on a eu à mon avis


----------



## the hunter (18 Juillet 2005)

oui mais à la fois faut savoir se contenter de ce que le ciel nous offre, n'est-il pas?


----------



## molgow (18 Juillet 2005)

Quelques photos par là pour vous rendre compte de la violence !


----------



## the hunter (18 Juillet 2005)

paraît qu'il annonce de la neige....
et neige en montagne...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Quelques photos par là pour vous rendre compte de la violence !




   ... Ouah, fada!!! En effet


----------



## sofiping (18 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Terrible à Montreux !
> Des vitres cassées partout, des stores arrachés, des toits arrachés, des arbres par terre, des routes coupées, c'était la Tempête avec un grand T ! J'ai jamais vu ça dans la région !
> 
> Pour les Suisses de la région, ne prenez pas la voiture dans Montreux, tout est bouché, la route du lac est coupées entre la Tour de Peilz et Clarens. Passez par l'autoroute si vous devez vous rendre de "l'autre" côté.



ah ben voila !!! ce trhead a trouver son rythme de croisiére ..... ECOUTEZ TORTUE FUTÉE


----------



## sofiping (18 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Quelques photos par là pour vous rendre compte de la violence !



Trés impressionnant le nuage au dessus du lac


----------



## sylko (18 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Quelques photos par là pour vous rendre compte de la violence !




Je n'ai jamais vu de tels dégats. 

J'ai également pris des photos dans le Lavaux. Les vignes sont totalement anéanties. Il ne reste plus rien.
J'en posterai quelques unes plus tard.

Les tiennes reflètent très bien la violence de cette orage de grêle.


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Quelques photos par là pour vous rendre compte de la violence !


On a connu cela y'a environ un mois mais très localisé, j'espère que vous vous en remettrez. Le plus dur ici c'était les balconnières de la "Ville fleurie" qui ont été toutes à refaire, pour les jardins l'a fallu resemé. Par contre pas de dégats sur les habitations comme vous, à part quelques inondations de caves. De tout c½ur avec tous ceux touchés cet après-midi...


----------



## molgow (18 Juillet 2005)

Et ce qu'on voit pas sur une photo, c'est que ce nuage avançait à une vitesse folle ! Tout s'est passé en moins de 15 minutes !


----------



## Caddie Rider (18 Juillet 2005)

terrible les photos 0809 et 0810... De bleu de bleu depuis mon boulot j'ai pas pu voir la violence mais la je me rends bien compte.. !


----------



## sylko (18 Juillet 2005)

Un grêlon à côté d'une pièce de 5 francs suisses (diamètre environ 32 mm) Ils étaient de la taille d'une balle de ping-pong lorsqu'ils sont tombés.
Les photos ont été prises, 3 heures après l'orage, dans le vignoble Lavaux. Il ne reste plus une feuille, ni aucune grappe. C'est catastrophique pour les vignerons.


----------



## Spyro (18 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais là c'était pas de la pluie mais de la grêle ! Vaut mieux rien du tout que ce qu'on a eu à mon avis


Comme ils ont dit à la radio: la grêle n'atteint pas la nappe phréatique. La sécheresse est toujours de rigueur...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Comme ils ont dit à la radio: la grêle n'atteint pas la nappe phréatique. La sécheresse est toujours de rigueur...  :rateau:



ce n'est pas une question de grêle, mais de végétation: en gros, dès le printemps, les nappes ne sont plus alimentées par les précipitations jusqu'à l'arrêt de la végétation à l'automne. 

bon courage aux viticulteurs et à ceux qui avaient encore des récoltes sur pied, sans parler des vergers!


----------



## sylko (18 Juillet 2005)

De violents orages ont causé d'importants dégâts, en particulier sur le bassin lémanique lundi après-midi. De Genève à St-Gingolph (VS), arbres arrachés, vignes dévastées par la grêle, chapiteau envolé, ligne CFF coupée, ont occupé les services de secours.

Suite sur le site de TSR.ch


----------



## Foguenne (18 Juillet 2005)

WebO a posté une galerie magnifique mais effrayante ici dans le forum photo.


----------



## Spyro (18 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas une question de grêle, mais de végétation: en gros, dès le printemps, les nappes ne sont plus alimentées par les précipitations jusqu'à l'arrêt de la végétation à l'automne.


Vi ma formulation était trompeuse*, merci de la correction   

_* j'en rajoutais sur "vaut mieux rien du tout":
grêle, pluie ou rien, pwet la nappe phréatique​_


----------



## sylko (18 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> WebO a posté une galerie magnifique mais effrayante ici dans le forum photo.




Oui, WebO a donné le lien, en page 2 de ce post. 

Et Molgow a également posté une galerie impressionnante.

Une amie de ma fille a eu un doigt cassé par un grêlon et de gros hématomes sur les bras.


----------



## Foguenne (18 Juillet 2005)

Je lis souvent les thread à l'envers, je viens de m'en apercevoir.


----------



## Amok (18 Juillet 2005)

Pour une fois qu'il se passe quelque chose en Suisse, a part Pitchoune qui fait ses courses, je vous dis pas la révolution !


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juillet 2005)

En même temps, entre ça et un tsunami, y a un monde.  Mais ça fait causer.


----------



## Spyro (19 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, entre ça et un tsunami, y a un monde.  Mais ça fait causer.


Faut dire que le risque de tsunami en Suisse...
Sur le Léman ptet ? Les jours où le vent est dans le sens de la pente ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> je vous dis pas la révolution !



je savais bien qu'elle aurait de l'impact cette revolution.....
quoi...?.....rien a voir.....on parle pas de la meme chose...?
bon, j'ai rien dit....

en tout cas, impressionnant cette grele......c'est pas ici que ça arriverait......  
pitin® mais qu'il fait chaud.....


----------



## Caddie Rider (19 Juillet 2005)

De bleu des vents de plus de 160km/h au bouveret... Quand j'ai ouvert ce topic, je m'imaginais pas que ca allait etre aussi violent. Devant chez moi les arbres sont tombés sur la route et sur une voiture...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2005)

6 blessés dont 3 graves dans le bassins lémanique


----------



## mado (19 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas, impressionnant cette grele......c'est pas ici que ça arriverait......
> pitin® mais qu'il fait chaud.....


 

J'espère pour toi qu'il n'y a pas de viticulteurs _septimaniens_ sur macgé..  ... et dans le cas contraire ravi de t'avoir connu stook (c'est quoi tes mensurations ? )


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> J'espère pour toi qu'il n'y a pas de viticulteurs _septimaniens_ sur macgé..  ... et dans le cas contraire ravi de t'avoir connu stook (c'est quoi tes mensurations ? )




pitin® actuellement ce sont les agriculteurs qui foutent le souc a Perpi......
avant-hier, ils ont fait un carnage.....

les Viticulteurs raleurs, ils sont majoritairement dans l'ancien Languedoc...
pas en roussillon, ça me laisse un peu de temps pour m'extrader si ils descendent....


----------



## molgow (19 Juillet 2005)

Bon, ben je suis réquisitionné par la Protection Civile pour aller aider à nettoyer.
Ça devient vraiment pas drôle cet orage 
Enfin, pour une fois que j'irais là-bas faire quelque chose d'utile...


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juillet 2005)

Je n'habite pas en ville, mais en plein dans les vignes. Le spectacle est désolant, les grappes pourrissent déjà, les feuilles sont à terre, ne restent que les branches, attaquées elles aussi. Ce qui est frappant aussi, c'est, depuis hier, cette odeur permanente de végétaux hachés, coupés. 

Ici, à changer: un store, un toit de véranda, un toit de cabanon, tous criblés d'impact. Ainsi que deux phares et un rétro de voiture, sans compter les impacts sur la carrosserie. Le jardin est à terre.

On estime que 400 à 500 hectares de vignes sont détruits, la récolte 2005 est morte, celle de 2006 est incertaine. Ça n'est qu'en 2007 que la vigne sera presque totalement remise des dégats.


----------



## Amok (20 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On estime que 400 à 500 hectares de vignes sont détruits, la récolte 2005 est morte, celle de 2006 est incertaine. Ça n'est qu'en 2007 que la vigne sera presque totalement remise des dégats.



Et les plantations de cacao ?! :affraid:


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juillet 2005)

Tiens Amok...

Je savais pas qu'il y a vait des catastrophes naturelles en Suisse...

Tout fout le camp décidément..


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tiens Amok...
> 
> Je savais pas qu'il y a vait des catastrophes naturelles en Suisse...
> 
> Tout fout le camp décidément..



La Suisse n'est-elle pas une catastrophe naturelle à elle-même?  (Je n'ai pas dit, les Suisses...  )



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et les plantations de cacao ?! :affraid:



Les colonies suisses n'ont pas été touchées.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2005)

Ne vous meprenez pas, pas plus tard qu'hier soir un mec à hurler dans ma rue. Si si. Vu que c'était 2hh passé j'aurais pu appeler la police, mais suis sympa.


----------



## Caddie Rider (20 Juillet 2005)

normal et apres tu l'as menacé avec ton FASS ??


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ici, à changer: un store, un toit de véranda, un toit de cabanon, tous criblés d'impact. Ainsi que deux phares et un rétro de voiture, sans compter les impacts sur la carrosserie. Le jardin est à terre.
> 
> On estime que 400 à 500 hectares de vignes sont détruits, la récolte 2005 est morte, celle de 2006 est incertaine. Ça n'est qu'en 2007 que la vigne sera presque totalement remise des dégats.




mer**.....ben, bon courage.....pas rigolo du tout .....  
par contre, pour le vin, viens en boire ici, il est pas mauvais.....


----------



## Taho! (22 Juillet 2005)

tu m'en as parlé ce matin, WebO, les photos sont impressionnantes, ça fait froid dans le dos de voir ce nuage avancer ainsi sur le lac !


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Juillet 2005)

Ici il pleut et il bruine depuis ce matin  je sais qu'on a l'habitude en Belgique mais ca s'annonce encore bien pourri cet ete :rateau:


----------



## macarel (22 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ici il pleut et il bruine depuis ce matin  je sais qu'on a l'habitude en Belgique mais ca s'annonce encore bien pourri cet ete :rateau:



Il te reste qu'une solution: migrer vers le sud, ça m'a bien réussi pour le moment (ça fait quand-même plus de 20 ans que j'ai quitté Zaandam pour la Méditerranée)


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2005)

Tiens, c'est déjà l'automne on dirait, les vignes jaunissent déjà.  Dommage pour les vignerons en effet... mais quand on les entend parler de tsunami (!) pour leurs vignes abîmées.


----------



## sylko (29 Juillet 2005)

Il paraît que c'est reparti pour un tour. Je viens d'apprendre que ça tonne du côté du Doubs.


----------



## Caddie Rider (29 Juillet 2005)

il parait aussi... Arc lémanique (lac de g'neve ), Jura, surtout... pour l'instant rien du cote de G'nève


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

ici en alsace , haut rhin , depuis 1h on dirait debut de soirée tellement il fait noir  

sa claque tres fort dans le ciel mais je ne le vois pas les tonneres
la pluie aussi est arrivé mais il ne pleut pas fort comparé au  bruit


----------



## molgow (29 Juillet 2005)

Quelques gouttes ici et de la foudre vers St-Gingolph, Bouveret, Chablais. Mais rien de bien violent à voir.


----------



## sylko (29 Juillet 2005)

Chacun son tour...  

*Des intempéries marquées par des mini-tornades ont touché la Grande-Bretagne, l'Allemagne et la France dans la nuit de jeudi à vendredi. Une trentaine de personnes ont été blessées. *


Outre-Manche, une petite tornade a blessé vingt personnes, dont trois gravement, jeudi à Birmingham. D'importants dégâts ont été recensés dans plusieurs quartiers de la ville. 

Selon les pompiers, des centaines de personnes sont sans domicile. Le conseil municipal a déclenché un plan d'urgence. Des salles municipales ont été mises à disposition des sinistrés. Selon les experts, le phénomène météorologique n'a duré qu'une minute. 

En France, une mini-tornade a également frappé la région d'Auxerre. Selon les autorités locales, quatorze personnes ont été blessées. L'Allemagne n'a pas été épargnée. Une mini-tornade a soufflé dans les environs de Osterholz, près de Brême, provoquant pour 100 000 euros de dégâts. Plusieurs orages se sont succédés sur presque douze kilomètres, créant ainsi le foyer de cette tornade. L'orage et la grêle ont rendu certaines rues impraticables dans la région.


----------



## sylko (29 Juillet 2005)

Photos prises à 20 heures depuis Villeneuve, au bout du lac Léman, C'est Montreux sur la droite. Les vents étaient à nouveau très violents. Je me suis barré avant que ça dégénère. 






La rive française sur la gauche.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Photos prises à 20 heures depuis Villeneuve, au bout du lac Léman, C'est Montreux sur la droite. Les vents étaient à nouveau très violents. Je me suis barré avant que ça dégénère.




superbes photos !!!   

faut juste esperer que il y a pas eu trop de degats


----------



## sylko (29 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Quelques gouttes ici et de la foudre vers St-Gingolph, Bouveret, Chablais. Mais rien de bien violent à voir.




Clair que sur la Riviera, c'était beaucoup moins violent que la dernière fois. Mais d'autres régions ont eu moins de chance.


----------



## Caddie Rider (30 Juillet 2005)

Au bout du lac (l'autre bout ) Arbres arrachés mais c'etait bcp moins violent que la dernière fois...


----------



## molgow (30 Juillet 2005)

J'ai mis à jour mes photos de l'orage de grêle du 18 juillet. J'ai rajouté des photos prises aujourd'hui vers Noville. Les dégats à la forêt sont impressionnants ! 

J'ai également rajouté de la pub, mais c'est pour la bonne cause. Je me suis rendu compte que les photos ont drainés 7000 visiteurs pour le seul 19 juillet (le lendemain) !

Les photos sont par là !

Finalement, je me dis assez cyniquement que cet orage est une aubaine pour moi. J'ai bossé et je bosse encore pour le nettoyage la semaine prochaine, une assurance a voulu acheté un droit d'utilisation de mes photos. Finalement, cet orage va me rapporter pas loin de 1000 CHF. Vivement la prochaine catastrophe naturelle :love:


----------



## sylko (31 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mis à jour mes photos de l'orage de grêle du 18 juillet. J'ai rajouté des photos prises aujourd'hui vers Noville. Les dégats à la forêt sont impressionnants !
> 
> J'ai également rajouté de la pub, mais c'est pour la bonne cause. Je me suis rendu compte que les photos ont drainés 7000 visiteurs pour le seul 19 juillet (le lendemain) !
> 
> ...




Bien content que le lien t'aille apporté un peu de ronds!


----------



## mado (6 Septembre 2005)

En fait chez nous il pleut un jour par an. Et c'est pour tout à l'heure.. 

Drôle d'ambiance en ville...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Septembre 2005)

*Je profite de la remontée de ce fil*
pour vous dire adieu avant que le ciel ne me tombe sur la tête...

Il va pleuvoir beaucoup. 
On va tous mourir.



 :casse: 
 :affraid:


----------



## mado (6 Septembre 2005)

Tu devrais répandre un peu de pastis partout.. tant qu'à se noyer..


----------



## Bilbo (6 Septembre 2005)

Dans le Tarn nous sommes prêts à recevoir les flots de réfugiés. 

À+


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Septembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais répandre un peu de pastis partout.. tant qu'à se noyer..



Ben voyons, soyons vulgaire jusqu'au bout !


----------



## mado (6 Septembre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Dans le Tarn nous sommes prêts à recevoir les flots de réfugiés.
> 
> À+




J'arrive  Et j'ai sauvé le pastis


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je profite de la remontée de ce fil*
> pour vous dire adieu avant que le ciel ne me tombe sur la tête...
> 
> Il va pleuvoir beaucoup.
> ...




Et alors.....au vu des images....vous avez de l'eau plein les pieds.....
ça roule...?......


----------



## Taho! (7 Septembre 2005)

Parait que c'est pour nous demain !...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Et alors.....au vu des images....vous avez de l'eau plein les pieds.....
> ça roule...?......



nan: ça baigne


----------



## mado (7 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Et alors.....au vu des images....vous avez de l'eau plein les pieds.....
> ça roule...?......



Ça flotte plutôt..
Et puis tu sais les nimois, faut toujours qu'ils exagèrent. De vrais septimaniens quoi


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ça flotte plutôt..
> Et puis tu sais les nimois, faut toujours qu'ils exagèrent. De vrais *septimaniens* quoi




attention, mot dangereux.....petit rappel....






mais tu as tout a fait raison...
j'espere qu'ils auront tout epongé pour la feria......


----------



## Taho! (7 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'espere qu'ils auront tout epongé pour la feria......


Z'ont intérêt !


----------



## Bilbo (7 Septembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive  Et j'ai sauvé le pastis


Je n'ai jamais compris cette crainte de certaines population à recevoir les gens en détresse. Pourtant, c'est source d'échanges fructueux. 

À+


----------



## mado (7 Septembre 2005)

Rigolez pas . Déjà que la feria de Pentecôte a sauvé sa peau de justesse. Ils ne s'en remettraient jamais. Après faudra se dévouer pour aller écluser les stocks


----------



## rezba (7 Septembre 2005)

Hier soir, en partant du boulot, c'était le déluge. Ils sont super précis, les types de météo france, maintenant. Ils avaient dit : "attention, à 18h, deuxième épisode". 18h08, le tonnerre craquait. Le temps que j'éteigne toutes les machines, et c'était l'arche de Noé. Je sors quand même, je croise un type en mobylette, tongues, shorts, t-shirt. Je lui dit : "Osée, la tenue, quand même". Et lui de me répondre : "ben quoi, pour faire de la mob dans la piscine, les tongues, c'est bien, non ?"


----------



## WebOliver (7 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> (...) je croise un type en mobylette, tongues, shorts, t-shirt. Je lui dit : "Osée, la tenue (...)



Enfin, j'en connais qui... Non. Rien.


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, j'en connais qui... Non. Rien.


Rrrrrroooh bah si vas-y :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Septembre 2005)

*Eh bien*
tout ça m'a laissé un peu sur ma faim...

Rien à se mettre sous la dent, même pas un cadavre de chien crevé, rien. Je m'attendais à ce que l'armée vienne me secourir à ma fenêtre au troisième étage en zodiac, qu'on voit des requins nager dans les rues et y semer l'épouvante.
À secourir de jeunes donzelles en détresse pour leur offrir les services de mon sèche cheveux. À aider la mamie  du dessous à virer le déluge qui se répandrait dans sa cuisine. À sauver des bébés de la noyade en plongeant depuis ma fenêtre.

À défaut de tout cela, je me suis endormi devant la tévé. C'est chaque fois pareil, c'est les amerloques qui font le spectacle...




 :mouais: 
 :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (7 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Eh bien*
> tout ça m'a laissé un peu sur ma faim...
> 
> Rien à se mettre sous la dent, même pas un cadavre de chien crevé, rien. Je m'attendais à ce que l'armée vienne me secourir à ma fenêtre au troisième étage en zodiac, qu'on voit des requins nager dans les rues et y semer l'épouvante.
> ...


Bref, t'es un miraculé, c'est même plus drôle !


----------

